# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I Will Be There

## heman

Sometimes the road of life becomes unbearable
and it seems easier to give up than to go on. 



But you should always remember that
there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 



For every tear, you will smile,
for every rainy day; 
there will be a rainbow,



And for every moment of every day,
forever and always there will be
someone there to love and confide in.



I will always be there for you.
to carry you over the rocky roads
and lead you through the tunnels.



To share with you the smiles,
the tears, the rainy days
and the rainbows. 



Whenever you need me
I will be there.

----------


## waffa

*nice sharin keep sharin*

----------


## heman

my pleasure always

----------


## raiazlan

Plzz keep sharing

----------


## mohsin_k

Nice post! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## heman

yes i will do it always raiazlan and mohsin_k i am glad that you liked it too

----------


## raj7522

i like dis

----------


## Tulip

It's hard to believe that someone will always be there with us in out rough and tough times but still we all live in this hope. 
Good one heman =) keep coming wid more.

----------

